# G0704



## hscess (Jul 25, 2014)

I have been a hobby machinist for several years and have made several projects. My newest project is building a CNC mimi mill G0704. I have most of the pats now to start putting this thing together. I am new to CNC, but can not wait to get this thing together. I have read on this forum and have learned many things in buying parts. There is a wealth of information on this forum. I feel like a kid in candy shop and will be looking forward to this new build.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome, that's a good platform for a CNC mill. Be sure to post your progress so others can learn and enjoy.

Dave


----------

